# Conservative Radio Host Rush Limbaugh dead at 70



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh has died of lung cancer. His radio program was the most listened to in America. It featured such epic segments as listing off gay people who died of AIDs to mock them, and general racism toward young black children.

He will be missed by his loyal fans.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

RIP in pepperoni


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Pop tha motherfuckin' champagne.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2021)

family guy don't have anyone to make fun of anymore now


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 17, 2021)

I wont mock his death, but the guy was a complete douche bag.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> family guy don't have anyone to make fun of anymore now


They still got James Woods.


----------



## USUKDecks (Feb 17, 2021)

Talk about a waste of a life. Racist bigot anti-democracy Ahole, should have died like 40yrs ago.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I wont mock his death, but the guy was a complete douche bag.


rush loved nothing more than mocking peoples' deaths
it's only fitting that we repay the favor in his honor


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 17, 2021)

Lol.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh has died


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Rush Limbaugh has died


rush limbaugh confirmed to be a traitor to real american values




we believed in you, rush
how can you throw in with the baby killers


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 17, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> rush limbaugh confirmed to be a traitor to real american values
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how long ago was it when he got the freedom medal from everyone's favorite bigot with a prolonged insurrection? like what, a month?
but yeah
of all people, rush limbaugh is one of the very few perfectly justified exceptions to "do not speak ill of the dead"


----------



## Seliph (Feb 17, 2021)

Reagan's got a new companion in hell <3


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> how long ago was it when he got the freedom medal from everyone's favorite bigot with a prolonged insurrection? like what, a month?


it was last february
in other words, 20 years ago



Plasmaster09 said:


> of all people, rush limbaugh is one of the very few perfectly justified exceptions to "do not speak ill of the dead"


we'll reconvene when either henry kissinger or dick cheney finally kick the bucket


----------



## elm (Feb 17, 2021)

NOW he can finally meet his maker !!!!


----------



## Seliph (Feb 17, 2021)

add another to the pile


----------



## Lacius (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush may be gone, but I can see go see this beauty at my state's Capitol:


Spoiler








Word first leaked about this bust right after Limbaugh's comments about Sandra Fluke. What honor. What refinement. He will be missed.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush Limbaugh once said: "I think cigars are just a tremendous addition to the enjoyment of life."

He is now dead due to lung cancer.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 17, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> Rush Limbaugh once said: "I think cigars are just a tremendous addition to the enjoyment of life."
> 
> He is now dead due to lung cancer.


Divine comedy


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not the type of person to celebrate the death of others but...
Fuck. This. Guy.
We smoking that Limbaugh pack tonight.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 18, 2021)

Thought the dude was pretty shit to begin with what with all his anti-science, pro-smoking bullshit which further added to the whole "Don't trust actual scientist, trust this random source instead" rhetoric. 

But then I find out the dude actually celebrated when people died of aids and even rang bells and whistles about it and other absolutely abhorrent things of similar nature with rape victims and minorities in the US as well. 

Dude was a completely toxic shit stain on this world and it seem the only thing good he did was die before he made the world even a smidgen worse than he already had.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

SonowRaevius said:


> Thought the dude was pretty shit to begin with what with all his anti-science, pro-smoking bullshit which further added to the whole "Don't trust actual scientist, trust this random source instead" rhetoric.
> 
> But then I find out the dude actually celebrated when people died of aids and even rang bells and whistles about it and other absolutely abhorrent things of similar nature with rape victims and minorities in the US as well.
> 
> Dude was a completely toxic shit stain on this world and it seem the only thing good he did was die before he made the world even a smidgen worse than he already had.


Remember, we should only speak good of the dead.
Like this:
Oh, Rush Limbaugh's dead.
*Good!*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2021)

In all honestly, didn't pay any real attention to this guy. That said, he even worse than the little I have heard about him.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

Hopefully Trump and Mitch aren't far behind him.



KingVamp said:


> In all honestly, didn't pay any real attention to this guy. That said, he even worse than the little I have heard about him.


He was an awful human being, you're not missing out.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Me at his funeral


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hopefully Trump and Mitch aren't far behind him.


Given recent events, maybe they'll take each other out.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Nah Nah Nah Nah, Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye playing intensifies


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 18, 2021)

Boyfriend and I had a drink to the news last night. I believe my actual verbatim toast was, "Fuck you, Rush, burn in hell you fat sack of shit."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

margaret thatcher now has a competitor for most pissed on grave


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> margaret thatcher now has a competitor for most pissed on grave


Given Trump's age and general lack of sensible behavior, I doubt either will hold that record for more than a few years longer.


----------



## GBAer (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hopefully Trump and Mitch aren't far behind him.
> 
> 
> He was an awful human being, you're not missing out.


And wouldn't it be halirious if Joe Biden and Kamala Harris were on Air Force One and it was about to crash with all the crew bailing out, leaving only Biden and Harris to die in the crash.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

GBAer said:


> And wouldn't it be halirious if Joe Biden and Kamala Harris were on Air Force One and it was about to crash with all the crew bailing out, leaving only Biden and Harris to die in the crash.


That's oddly specific


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

GBAer said:


> And wouldn't it be halirious if Joe Biden and Kamala Harris were on Air Force One and it was about to crash with all the crew bailing out, leaving only Biden and Harris to die in the crash.


it would... it would be funny because then Pelosi is President... and she don't play!
Conservatives won't like that lol


----------



## GBAer (Feb 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> it would... it would be funny because then Pelosi is President... and she don't play!
> Conservatives won't like that lol


Even funnier, Pelosi dying of a Stoke after hearing the news.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

The entire government's heads explode because they're all a hivemind


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

Seliph said:


> The entire government's heads explode because they're all a hivemind


you mean lizard people...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> you mean lizard people...


They're a hivemind of lizard people


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

GBAer said:


> And wouldn't it be halirious if Joe Biden and Kamala Harris were on Air Force One and it was about to crash with all the crew bailing out, leaving only Biden and Harris to die in the crash.


Nah, because they aren't racist hate-filled bigots.


----------



## ilikewaffles (Feb 18, 2021)

Didn't really know the guy, but after reading what he has done
Jeez he was a bad person


----------



## Lacius (Feb 18, 2021)

ilikewaffles said:


> I thought this site was about video games?


There's also a world news and politics section. You're not obligated to participate.


----------



## ilikewaffles (Feb 18, 2021)

Lacius said:


> There's also a world news and politics section. You're not obligated to participate.


My bad, I did not see were this thread was located


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 18, 2021)

ilikewaffles said:


> My bad, I did not see were this thread was located


I suggested that politics not be displayed by default to new site visitors but for whatever reason the mods got butt hurt about it.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 18, 2021)

to quote the best juice wrld album, "goodbye and good riddance"


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

IncredulousP said:


> I suggested that politics not be displayed by default to new site visitors but for whatever reason the mods got butt hurt about it.


I agree it would definitely stop a lot of those "non-burner" new accounts from trying to hi-jac threads


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

GBAer said:


> And wouldn't it be halirious if Joe Biden and Kamala Harris were on Air Force One and it was about to crash with all the crew bailing out, leaving only Biden and Harris to die in the crash.


sir, this isn't 8kun


GBAer said:


> Even funnier, Pelosi dying of a Stoke after hearing the news.


nor is it Parler


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Nah, because they aren't racist hate-filled bigots.


Maybe not mask-off pseudo-fascist like Donald Trump and his friends, but Kamala and Joe do not have very great records even so.

Kamala's years as a prosecutor leave a lot to be desired: https://github.com/dessalines/essays/blob/master/socialism_faq.md#kamala-harris

And Joe's history of racism should never be ignored:
https://github.com/dessalines/essays/blob/master/socialism_faq.md#joe-biden

Certainly, they aren't as bad as Trump and they aren't actively trying to harm minority groups but at the end of the day they still serve the system and while serving that system they have been the hands that dispense the bigotry inherent in our politics.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 18, 2021)

*The Facts*
Limbaugh did in fact have a radio segment on his show in which he mocked people dying of AIDS.

LGBTQ+ Nation reported that author Ze'ev Chafets wrote about the segment in his book _Rush Limbaugh: An Army of One_.

A passage reads: "He chastised 'militant homosexuals' for their disrespectful behavior and shortly thereafter began broadcasting irreverent and tasteless 'AIDS Update' segments introduced by Dionne Warwick's "I'll Never Love This Way Again."

https://www.newsweek.com/fact-check-did-rush-limbaugh-mock-aids-death-radio-show-1570282


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Maybe not mask-off pseudo-fascist like Donald Trump and his friends, but Kamala and Joe do not have very great records even so.
> 
> Kamala's years as a prosecutor leave a lot to be desired: https://github.com/dessalines/essays/blob/master/socialism_faq.md#kamala-harris
> 
> ...


I mean yes but there's one extra thing you have to remember
unlike hardline alt-right nuts like Trump (and honestly Trump goes _beyond _alt-right), biden and harris are quite possibly capable of personal growth and a change of opinion
the difference between people like trump and limbaugh and those like biden and harris is that even though both were stuck in the past... IN the past, trump and his band of nuts have refused to move on or progress beyond the norms of said past


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I mean yes but there's one extra thing you have to remember
> unlike hardline alt-right nuts like Trump (and honestly Trump goes _beyond _alt-right), biden and harris are quite possibly capable of personal growth and a change of opinion
> the difference between people like trump and limbaugh and those like biden and harris is that even though both were stuck in the past... IN the past, trump and his band of nuts have refused to move on or progress beyond the norms of said past


Oh I agree and considering our options I would pick Joe and Kamala in a heartbeat.

There are just so many other people who could have been so much better in my opinion who don't have these sort of records so I'm quite disappointed with what we've got and I think it's important that we don't disregard our elected official's pasts just because they're more progressive than the last guys were.

And even taking into consideration that Kamala and Joe have had changes in opinion to some extent, they're still the head of a nation built on the continual exploitation and destruction of foreign nations in the name of profit so until our politicians get their grubby fingers out of other countries I won't be happy.

Sure they might be nicer at home but a bomb dropped by Biden in a foreign country is still a bomb dropped. Just as bad as a bomb dropped by Obama, just as bad as a bomb dropped by Trump.

Granted, Biden's policy in the Middle East still has yet to be fully tested since he's only been in office for a little under a month, but I'd like to see some actual plans to reverse the damages the Trump and Obama administrations (as well as several previous administrations) have made to the region as well as some parts of Africa and South America (among other places). We can't forget that Biden was complicit in Obama's drone strikes that have killed hundreds of civilians as recent as 2017 (the end of Obama's presidency).

In addition, Biden's administration has already overseen 26,248 deportations and counting over the past month so again, I don't feel too great about him. Just because he isn't calling immigrants rapists doesn't mean he isn't actively harming them in other ways.
https://unitedwedream.org/protect-immigrants-now/biden-stop-deportations-now/


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 18, 2021)

ilikewaffles said:


> I thought this site was about video games?





ilikewaffles said:


> Didn't really know the guy, but after reading what he has done
> Jeez he was a bad person


stealth 100



Plasmaster09 said:


> sir, this isn't 8kun


i feel it is our duty to celebrate the deaths of people who
a) signed off on the iraq war
b) declined to prosecute rich landlords who foreclosed illegally on the poor


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> stealth 100
> 
> 
> i feel it is our duty to celebrate the deaths of people who
> ...


I am mildly confused
like
there's bad shit and then there's the level of bad shit that warrants being mocked upon death
limbaugh is the latter, especially since he mocked the deaths of others regularly AS PART OF HIS PROGRAM AT ONE POINT simply for being gay


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I am mildly confused
> like
> there's bad shit and then there's the level of bad shit that warrants being mocked upon death
> limbaugh is the latter, especially since he mocked the deaths of others regularly AS PART OF HIS PROGRAM AT ONE POINT simply for being gay


Arguably you could say Biden's vote in favor of the Iraq war makes him even worse than Rush Limbaugh considering how many people have died as a result of a war Biden endorsed.

Sure, again, Biden isn't mocking dead gay people on the radio but as a result of his power he's helped bring us one of the worst wars in history. Biden has held more institutional power than Rush ever had, and power always corrupts.

What is worse, Rush's propaganda or Biden's contributions to the destruction of foreign countries? I'll let you decide.

It's simply because Biden wields more power than Rush ever did. I'm sure if Rush was in Biden's position he'd do more and worse. But he never was, and therefore has not committed atrocities on a level that Biden has. That's the insidious nature of neoliberalism, Biden is just another head of the murderous political organization that is our government, he's just nicer to minorities in our country than the conservatives which gives you the illusion of him being a good person. He is not.

Regardless I am still glad that Rush Limbaugh is burning in hell. He was an awful man and undeniably shaped the opinions of many a Fascist who would like nothing more than to see people like me dead. He deserves all the crap he gets, but so does Biden and so does everyone else in charge of the system (Capitalism) that's been killing us all for centuries.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Arguably you could say Biden's vote in favor of the Iraq war makes him even worse than Rush Limbaugh considering how many people have died as a result of a war Biden endorsed.
> 
> Sure, again, Biden isn't mocking dead gay people on the radio but as a result of his power he's helped bring us one of the worst wars in history. Biden has held more institutional power than Rush ever had, and power always corrupts.
> 
> ...


He is not a good person.
However, he's not quite on the level of being an active heartless bag of dicks with every breath he takes.
I don't know how I'd react to his death, but it definitely wouldn't be with outright celebration. (After all, regardless of his past, he does at least seem to be doing a decent job so far of cleaning up Trump's many messes.)


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> However, he's not quite on the level of being an active heartless bag of dicks with every breath he takes.


Maybe not to you but to the children who've only grown up breathing the smoke of bombs in their lungs their whole lives I'm sure they'd have a different story. It doesn't matter that he isn't spewing hate with every breath because he can do more damage with one bomb than any one of Rush's innumerable tirades could.

Hopefully Biden will clean up Trump's mess, but he better do more than that because fixing problems that should have never existed in the first place isn't progress. Not until Biden's administration stops inflicting violence on immigrants and citizens of other countries. Even then, he's got a hell of a lot more work.

"If you stick a knife in my back 9 inches and pull it out 6 inches, that's not progress. If you pull it all the way out, that's not progress. Progress is healing the wound that the blow made. They haven't pulled the knife out; they won't even admit that it's there." -Malcolm X

Sure I won't be particularly gleeful when Biden dies as I was when Rush died, but I can fully understand why to someone else Biden's death would be cause for celebration.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Maybe not to you but to the children who've only grown up breathing the smoke of bombs in their lungs their whole lives I'm sure they'd have a different story. It doesn't matter that he isn't spewing hate with every breath because he can do more damage with one bomb than any one of Rush's innumerable tirades could.
> 
> Hopefully Biden will clean up Trump's mess, but he better do more than that because fixing problems that should have never existed in the first place isn't progress. Not until Biden's administration stops inflicting violence on immigrants and citizens of other countries. Even then, he's got a hell of a lot more work.
> 
> ...


well yes
but in this case he's not sticking in the knife
he stuck in a DIFFERENT knife
he's trying to pull out Trump's shitstained machete (mashitte?)
he kinda has to pull it out before he can even think about his own
and of course he can do more damage, he has actual power
it's not about how much they have done, it's about how much they would do
and we all know that if limbaugh had the slightest bit of actual power, he'd do as bad as he possibly could


----------



## Seliph (Feb 18, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> he stuck in a DIFFERENT knife
> he's trying to pull out Trump's shitstained machete (mashitte?)
> he kinda has to pull it out before he can even think about his own


I wouldn't say a different knife personally. I'd say it's the same knife that Capitalism has always held to the people, Trump simply shoved it in further, and Biden's taking it back out a bit. The knife has existed for as long as this nation has existed and Biden has been one of the people holding it for 48 years (his time being elected senator in 1973 to now). He's been just as complicit as every politician, liberal and conservative. He's been a part of the exact system that puts men like Reagan and Trump in power.



Plasmaster09 said:


> it's not about how much they have done, it's about how much they would do



It's absolutely about how much someone has done. I think a man who has had a hand in the murder of thousands of people is objectively worse than a man who has been yelling (somewhat) impotently on the radio for decades. Sure Rush was a bigot in all the ways you can think of but he never killed anyone (that we know of). Sure his rhetoric has led to the harm of many people, but again, he's not the one who voted for a war that has murdered thousands.

Regardless, this isn't really a competition to see who's worse, comparing people's morality scores doesn't get you anywhere in actual politics because our system will encourage even the best people to do bad things. I'm just trying to demonstrate how even the nicest of liberal politicians can do more damage than a raging bigot with a radio show so long as Capitalism enables and incentivizes powerful people to do terrible things.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 18, 2021)

Seliph said:


> *screed about capitalism* (Biden)'s been a part of the exact system that puts men like Reagan and Trump in power.



Because a system that puts men like Stalin, Krushchev, Kim Jong-il and Jong-un, Mao Zadong, Lê Duẩn, Pol Pot, and Tito in power ... is much better I guess???

Besides, stay on topic. This is the thread where ignorant, immature, cold little bastards wallow around in each others' ejaculate in celebration over a person dying.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Because a system that puts men like Stalin, Krushchev, Kim Jong-il and Jong-un, Mao Zadong, Lê Duẩn, Pol Pot, and Tito in power ... is much better I guess???
> 
> Besides, stay on topic. This is the thread where ignorant, immature, cold little bastards wallow around in each others' ejaculate in celebration over a person dying.


To be fair, had Trump succeeded in cheating his way into a second term, let alone maintaining control of both the Senate and the House...
_you'd regret making those comparisons rather quickly._
Also, when a man gleefully mocks the death of others _on his program _because of their sexuality, he deserves every drop of postmortem mockery he gets.



Seliph said:


> I wouldn't say a different knife personally. I'd say it's the same knife that Capitalism has always held to the people, Trump simply shoved it in further, and Biden's taking it back out a bit. The knife has existed for as long as this nation has existed and Biden has been one of the people holding it for 48 years (his time being elected senator in 1973 to now). He's been just as complicit as everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the aforementioned war, though horrific in a way I cannot excuse... was the result of deliberate misleading and manipulation of evidence (exaggerating every drop of evidence its supporters could get that supported it being justified, while ignoring anything contrary) and around three tons of _bipartisan_ stupidity- so what I can at least partially excuse is one man being fooled into voting yea when so many others were as well.
_Also_ keep in mind that Biden's since admitted to regretting his vote for the Iraq War, and one of his bigger actions as President so far was to drop every last shred of support for the invasion of Yemen- which is to say, he's learned and has decided to UNDO another case of deadly and unnecessary US intervention in the Middle East, likely because he realized just how bad the last one was in every way.
Hanlon's razor applies in full force here- Biden's vote for the war (which, if you're seriously going to use that sole decision as a marker for if someone deserves to be remembered with frothing vitriol after their demise, also applies to _*372 *_other Senators and Representatives), from what he's said and done since, seems to have been a decision born of partially-enforced ignorance rather than malice.
Limbaugh, on the other hand?
Had he held a Senate or House seat at the time, I can guarantee that sour shitstain of a man would have voted yea on it _*without even caring if the threat EXISTED or not.*_
He had no power, and still managed to use his words (the only thing he had aside from eventual fame/infamy) to inflame a large chunk of the Republican Party into becoming the raging sewer of hatred and bigotry it is today. Imagine if he HAD power, let alone a position that allowed him to make actual governmental decisions on his own!
The difference between if someone's demise should be pitied or celebrated based on a horrible action they committed... is Hanlon's Razor. Is it ignorance, or is it malice?
Biden had ignorance. Limbaugh practically _*breathed *_malice.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 18, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> To be fair, had Trump succeeded in cheating his way into a second term, let alone maintaining control of both the Senate and the House...
> _you'd regret making those comparisons rather quickly._



I just listed the worst murderers of the last 100 years. The only one missing from the list was Hitler ... he caused a little _less_ intentional death than either Stalin or Mao though. You're saying Trump belongs on that shelf?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> I just listed the worst murderers of the last 100 years. The only one missing from the list was Hitler ... he caused a little _less_ intentional death than either Stalin or Mao though. You're saying Trump belongs on that shelf?


No, but his prior actions indicate he'd put himself up there if it meant more power or "fame". (Mostly because said actions indicate he'd do damn near ANYTHING if it meant more power or "fame".) However, I wasn't really going on that point in particular (sorry for the ambiguous wording)- moreso the whole "heartless, basically-megalomaniacal dictator willing to sacrifice anyone and anything to keep themselves in power" thing.
Plus, he'd distort the _system_ into the kind you mention (assuming you're actually talking about a system of single-figure corruption and not just spouting red-scare nonsense)- an even more apt comparison to make would be to Russia's current political situation, where the voting choices are Putin or polonium. Need I bring up just how hard he tried to cheat this past election already? Or his tendency to fire or antagonize anyone that dares disagree him or disobey him (and by disobey I mean _not do something he told them to that they LITERALLY DO NOT HAVE THE POWER TO DO_), which (extrapolating from his past replacements for said "traitorous" individuals) could, if left unchecked, effectively trash checks-and-balances in favor of a government made of yes-men?


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> No, but his prior actions indicate he'd put himself up there if it meant more power or "fame".




So, just your speculative hyperbole and ignorance. I didn't read the rest, waste of time.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> No, but his prior actions indicate he'd put himself up there if it meant more power or "fame". (Mostly because said actions indicate he'd do damn near ANYTHING if it meant more power or "fame".) However, I wasn't really going on that point in particular (sorry for the ambiguous wording)- moreso the whole "heartless, basically-megalomaniacal dictator willing to sacrifice anyone and anything to keep themselves in power" thing.
> Plus, he'd distort the _system_ into the kind you mention (assuming you're actually talking about a system of single-figure corruption and not just spouting red-scare nonsense)- an even more apt comparison to make would be to Russia's current political situation, where the voting choices are Putin or polonium. Need I bring up just how hard he tried to cheat this past election already? Or his tendency to fire or antagonize anyone that dares disagree him or disobey him (and by disobey I mean _not do something he told them to that they LITERALLY DO NOT HAVE THE POWER TO DO_), which (extrapolating from his past replacements for said "traitorous" individuals) could, if left unchecked, effectively trash checks-and-balances in favor of a government made of yes-men?


Alot of words but didn't answer his question, alot of dodging and beating around the bush.

He could've put himself on the level of Stalin or Hitler? If given the chance based on your analysis of his prior actions. lol. Your what could've been predictions... You just made that up out of thin air without any good basis. You were really reaching at this one. Please be a little more realistic. It makes your criticism of Trump harder to get through to people with something ridiculous as this.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Because a system that puts men like Stalin, Krushchev, Kim Jong-il and Jong-un, Mao Zadong, Lê Duẩn, Pol Pot, and Tito in power ... is much better I guess???


That's an argument for another time that I'd rather have with someone more pleasant but for the record, I'm an Anarchist, not a Socialist. Just because I criticize Capitalism doesn't mean I support men like Stalin.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2021)

Seliph said:


> That's an argument for another time but for the record, I'm an Anarchist, not a Socialist. Just because I criticize Capitalism doesn't mean I support men like Stalin.


That's the problem with some people. They see no granularity to peoples opinions. It helps them to maintain their opinions and not feel threatened by dealing in absolutes. Its either one way or another. There's no in between.

Only a Sith deals in Absolutes - Obi-Wan Kenobi, Starwars

Not a criticism of Hanafuda since I didn't read his previous comments to know if he thinks like this or not.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2021)

Whether deal with someone who imperfect, but willing to change than people who aren't willing to.


Seliph said:


> That's an argument for another time that I'd rather have with someone more pleasant but for the record, I'm an Anarchist, not a Socialist. Just because I criticize Capitalism doesn't mean I support men like Stalin.


None of the serious picks were anarchist and I doubt anarchy will ever take hold, even in the far future.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 19, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> None of the serious picks were anarchist and I doubt anarchy will ever take hold, even in the far future.


Very likely true, but I'll still advocate for a better future while I'm still here on Earth


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Alot of words but didn't answer his question, alot of dodging and beating around the bush.
> 
> He could've put himself on the level of Stalin or Hitler? If given the chance based on your analysis of his prior actions. lol. Your what could've been predictions... You just made that up out of thin air without any good basis. You were really reaching at this one. Please be a little more realistic. It makes your criticism of Trump harder to get through to people with something ridiculous as this.


thing is that the level you're saying I think he could've put himself at... isn't the one I'm saying he could've put himself at
hanafuda made the connection as one of pure death toll
I made the connection as one of megalomania and dictatorship
Trump put kids in fucking concentration camps, spent a decent amount of his time systematically hollowing out as much of the government that he could that wasn't directly dependent on the President's wishes, put the WORST PLAUSIBLE PEOPLE in charge of the parts he couldn't eradicate (like putting two climate-change deniers at the head of the EPA and the either-illiterate-or-fraudulent dipshit, creationist and general embarrassment Betsy DeVos as _Education Secretary_), stuffed the administration with his own family members (and campaign donors too, because nepotism wasn't enough), and basically tried to shit on every part of basic common sense and human rights he could in order to suppress groups that would likely hate his ass with a passion
in terms of dictatorship, megalomania and general suppression/oppression of all groups that disagree with him (though that does naturally fold into dictatorship, it's a part of it he seems to specialize in)... Trump is up there


Hanafuda said:


> So, just your speculative hyperbole and ignorance. I didn't read the rest, waste of time.


Of course you didn't. You can't stand reading something you disagree with, so you (ironically and hypocritically enough) remained willfully ignorant instead.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> This is the thread where ignorant, immature, cold little bastards wallow around in each others' ejaculate in celebration over a person dying.


It's funny how there is always someone like you trying to defend an obviously terrible person that just died like they deserved the dignity/sympathy they never fucking afforded anyone else just because they happen to align with your political end of the spectrum. 

Or did you somehow miss that this was a person that routinely celebrated the death of people that died from diseases or their sexuality and even made a show and spectacle of it.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

SonowRaevius said:


> It's funny how there is always someone like you trying to defend an obviously terrible person that just died like they deserved the dignity/sympathy they never fucking afforded anyone else just because they happen to align with your political end of the spectrum.
> 
> Or did you somehow miss that this was a person that routinely celebrated the death of people that died from diseases or their sexuality and even made a show and spectacle of it.


yeah uh
no matter the political affiliation, rush limbaugh was such an absolutely horrible person that he borders on bypassing the distinction between logos and pathos and becoming definable as an _*objectively bad human being*_
the death of someone like him deserves not a single tear, but instead a vast array of jabs, quips and schadenfreude-laden laughter at his postmortem expense
speaking of which, just check out all the stupid shit he said
for example:
"I've got the solution to most crime in America. From this day forward, somebody propose it, liberals should not be allowed to buy guns. It's just that simple. Liberals should have their speech controlled and not be allowed to buy guns."
No, I'm serious, he actually said that. Talk about the literal definition of hypocrisy.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah uh
> no matter the political affiliation, rush limbaugh was such an absolutely horrible person that he borders on bypassing the distinction between logos and pathos and becoming definable as an _*objectively bad human being*_
> the death of someone like him deserves not a single tear, but instead a vast array of jabs, quips and schadenfreude-laden laughter at his postmortem expense
> speaking of which, just check out all the stupid shit he said
> ...


Dear god, this dude is like the physical manifestation of Poe's law


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Seliph said:


> That's an argument for another time that I'd rather have with someone more pleasant but for the record, I'm an Anarchist, not a Socialist. Just because I criticize Capitalism doesn't mean I support men like Stalin.



Fair enough.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dear god, this dude is like the physical manifestation of Poe's law


On the topic of lesbians, his response demonstrating he can't even be a PREDICTABLE kind of fucking stupid:
"And, of course, the answers to the first case is they don't have to deal with men, so they don't have to worry about their appearance. They're not trying to please men. So they can be obese. It's no big deal. Alcohol, who knows? They're having to deal with women so they're drunk."
Tl;dr:
"All lesbians are obese drug addicts."
-Rush Limbaugh (paraphrased), obese drug addict (he had a bit of a history on that front, including getting charged with doctor-shopping so that he could get his fix of OxyContin in truly colossal quantities... but simultaneously wanted harsh treatment of all drug offenders, violent or otherwise, without noticing the hypocrisy)


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

SonowRaevius said:


> It's funny how there is always someone like you trying to defend an obviously terrible person that just died like they deserved the dignity/sympathy they never fucking afforded anyone else just because they happen to align with your political end of the spectrum.
> 
> *Or did you somehow miss that this was a person that routinely celebrated the death of people that died from diseases or their sexuality and even made a show and spectacle of it.*




I didn't miss it. In fact, rather than just take it as fact because someone said so, I read more about it. The "AID's report" on Rush Limbaugh's show lasted 2 weeks, and he abruptly ended it. Whether it included the egregious mocking, bell ringing and so-forth, nobody can say for sure because there seems to be no audio of it. Ironically the only people who seem to remember anything like that are people who would never have listened to him in the first place. That certain tunes were played as background music ("I'll Never Love That Way Again") I do not doubt, since the use of BGM song titles to play off the theme for a segment has been something Rush's program has done for decades. But like I said, he terminated it quickly, calling it, *"one of the most regretful things I’ve ever done” because it was “making fun of people who were dying long, painful and excruciating deaths.”* He could listen, he could learn, he was not an unsympathetic person. I can tell you, from having been there, that jokes about AIDs were COMMON in the 80's and early 90's. Very common. It was not touching the regular populace, and homosexuality was not anywhere near as normalized in the culture as now. That's just truth. Not saying that in defense of Rush, or those times ... more as an indictment of the ignorance of everyone then. But ignorance is excusable, refusing to learn is not. Rush stopped that segment and stopped it almost as soon as it started, and expressed his regret for it. 

I also get a kick out of people calling Rush such a racist. If that were true, I doubt he'd have let his show be produced, engineered, and occasionally hosted by his great friend Bo Snerdley (James Golden).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah uh
> no matter the political affiliation, rush limbaugh was such an absolutely horrible person that he borders on bypassing the distinction between logos and pathos and becoming definable as an _*objectively bad human being*_
> the death of someone like him deserves not a single tear, but instead a vast array of jabs, quips and schadenfreude-laden laughter at his postmortem expense
> speaking of which, just check out all the stupid shit he said
> ...




You seem to be as deaf to sarcasm as Rush Limbaugh was deaf to everything.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> I didn't miss it. In fact, rather than just take it as fact because someone said so, I read more about it. The "AID's report" on Rush Limbaugh's show lasted 2 weeks, and he abruptly ended it. Whether it included the egregious mocking, bell ringing and so-forth, nobody can say for sure because there seems to be no audio of it. Ironically the only people who seem to remember anything like that are people who would never have listened to him in the first place. That certain tunes were played as background music ("I'll Never Love That Way Again") I do not doubt, since the use of BGM song titles to play off the theme for a segment has been something Rush's program has done for decades. But like I said, he terminated it quickly, calling it, *"one of the most regretful things I’ve ever done” because it was “making fun of people who were dying long, painful and excruciating deaths.”* He could listen, he could learn, he was not an unsympathetic person. I can tell you, from having been there, that jokes about AIDs were COMMON in the 80's and early 90's. Very common. It was not touching the regular populace, and homosexuality was not anywhere near as normalized in the culture as now. That's just truth. Not saying that in defense of Rush, or those times ... more as an indictment of the ignorance of everyone then. But ignorance is excusable, refusing to learn is not. Rush stopped that segment and stopped it almost as soon as it started, and expressed his regret for it.
> 
> I also get a kick out of people calling Rush such a racist. If that were true, I doubt he'd have let his show be produced, engineered, and occasionally hosted by his great friend Bo Snerdley (James Golden).


Ah yes, the friend argument. "I'm not [bigoted against X], I have a friend who's [X]!" Purified bullshit.
In fact, arguing Rush isn't racist because of Bo Snerdley is such a commonly cited bad excuse that _*the RationalWiki article on him outright mentions that it's used as an excuse for his racism.*_ Yes, the bullcrap you're spouting is so common that ThE lEfTiStS taking the piss out of him already knew about it and why it's bullcrap.


Hanafuda said:


> You seem to be as deaf to sarcasm as Rush Limbaugh was deaf to everything.


I just checked the transcript of the original call in which he said that, and there's no hint of sarcasm. In addition, the caller that he responds to with that is almost as much of a Richter-scale wingnut as he is.
https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2011/01/18/ban_guns_and_free_speech_for_libs/


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I just checked the transcript of the original call in which he said that




You can tell whether someone is sarcastic or not from text? Damn.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> You can tell whether someone is sarcastic or not from text? Damn.


From text and all its context, in some cases (like this one), yes.
Unless the entire conversation is satirical (which runs contradictory to most of Limbaugh's staunch fuck-the-libs beliefs, and also requires that the caller either be comically oblivious or ALSO in on the snark, which is EXTREMELY unlikely), there are absolutely zero hints of reasonably detectable sarcasm- and generally speaking, mega-wingnuts like him are nigh incapable of subtlety or actual sarcasm (their idea of sarcasm is usually just straw-men arguments phrased as "oh sure, I guess we should do X then too" affirmatives), let alone both.
So in this case... yes.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> *"one of the most regretful things I’ve ever done” because it was “making fun of people who were dying long, painful and excruciating deaths.”*


Just because you say you're sorry doesn't mean you are and the fact that he continued to berate/insult/and point hatred towards the LGBT community clearly shows that.  Unless of course you're trying to excuse him saying that LGBT are against american values/america itself and that a gay guy turning his back to you is an invitation. Or how about when he said that ones sexual preference not being a choice was drivel. I am sure he was just soooooo sorry about that AIDS/Gay comments though, surely.

This is the same kind of bullshit with Alex Jones saying that what he says on Info Wars wasn't the real him and it was just in character. If he meant what he said and was sorry why the fuck would he go back and keep on pedaling the same nonsensical bullshit and even making live, public appearances. 

On that note, just because there were jokes about AIDS and the victims in 90's and 80's didn't fucking make it any better and the fact that you are trying to defend that shit is absolutely outrageous and further proves what a piece of work you are, as you seem to think something is cool just because it occurred at the time.  Beating and killing minorities and homosexuals was common for a long time in the US And elsewhere, doesn't meant it was right then either? This is the most idiotic point you could have made, but man I guess you just had to try your hardest to justify what shitty people do no matter what.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

SonowRaevius said:


> On that note, just because there were jokes about AIDS and the victims in 90's and 80's didn't fucking make it any better and the fact that you are trying to defend that shit is absolutely outrageous and further proves what a piece of work you are, as you seem to think something is cool just because it occurred at the time.  Beating and killing minorities and homosexuals was common for a long time in the US And elsewhere, doesn't meant it was right then either? This is the most idiotic point you could have made, but man I guess you just had to try your hardest to justify what shitty people do no matter what.




"Not saying that in defense of Rush, or those times ... more as an indictment of the ignorance of everyone then."

Perhaps you didn't catch that part?


----------



## bloodfalco (Feb 19, 2021)

Rush Act from Babylon 5 was named after him.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> thing is that the level you're saying I think he could've put himself at... isn't the one I'm saying he could've put himself at
> hanafuda made the connection as one of pure death toll
> I made the connection as one of megalomania and dictatorship
> Trump put kids in fucking concentration camps, spent a decent amount of his time systematically hollowing out as much of the government that he could that wasn't directly dependent on the President's wishes, put the WORST PLAUSIBLE PEOPLE in charge of the parts he couldn't eradicate (like putting two climate-change deniers at the head of the EPA and the either-illiterate-or-fraudulent dipshit, creationist and general embarrassment Betsy DeVos as _Education Secretary_), stuffed the administration with his own family members (and campaign donors too, because nepotism wasn't enough), and basically tried to shit on every part of basic common sense and human rights he could in order to suppress groups that would likely hate his ass with a passion
> ...


Ok I understand what you are getting at now. You weren't comparing the killings since Hitler's Germany was obviously worse with burning people alive and gassing them. You were comparing the dictator like attitude they have. 

Kids in concentration camps? Are you talking about the kids being put in cages?


----------



## SonowRaevius (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> "Not saying that in defense of Rush, or those times ... more as an indictment of the ignorance of everyone then."
> 
> Perhaps you didn't catch that part?


I caught it quite well, but given the fact that you chose to bring it up for 0 reason whatsoever to soften the blow of what he did shows the insincerity of your above statement. 

If not then you brought up a point that need not be brought up for literally no reason whatsoever, which is absolutely moronic and makes you look even more foolish.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Ok I understand what you are getting at now. You weren't comparing the killings since Hitler's Germany was obviously worse with burning people alive and gassing them. You were comparing the dictator like attitude they have.
> 
> Kids in concentration camps? Are you talking about the kids being put in cages?


I mean yeah
Trump may have been a maniacal wannabe-tyrant whose selfishness and chronic negligence caused the avoidable deaths of hundreds of thousands to date due to the coronavirus, but I'd have to be around five orders of magnitude crazier than I could possibly be right now to even consider him _actually on par with Hitler in those ways _(also note that Hanafuda didn't actually mention Hitler originally- he only brought him up when he misinterpreted my response as one of death-toll-talk)
I was comparing the dictatorial attitude, lust for power as well as their policies (more specifically, how a lot of Trump's policies basically nudged him closer and closer to dictatorship), but even he's nowhere near *that* level of sheer walking atrocity-lump
and in terms of the cages: yes, and to be honest what the fuck else would you even call that
it wouldn't be something like a "deportation camp" because then you're holding someone in there for an extended amount of time... for an action solely involving *booting them out*
"detention facility"? I mean sure, that is technically what they are on paper, but that actually implies the slightest shred of humane treatment
which those camps completely and utterly lacked
like even just looking at the wikipedia article, starting from as neutral a perspective as I can and reading through the entire thing... I can say without a shred of hyperbole that it'd be better described as _*torture*_ than simply 'detention'


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> I mean yeah
> Trump may have been a maniacal wannabe-tyrant whose selfishness and chronic negligence caused the avoidable deaths of hundreds of thousands to date due to the coronavirus, but I'd have to be around five orders of magnitude crazier than I could possibly be right now to even consider him _actually on par with Hitler in those ways _(also note that Hanafuda didn't actually mention Hitler originally- he only brought him up when he misinterpreted my response as one of death-toll-talk)
> I was comparing the dictatorial attitude, lust for power as well as their policies (more specifically, how a lot of Trump's policies basically nudged him closer and closer to dictatorship), but even he's nowhere near *that* level of sheer walking atrocity-lump
> and in terms of the cages: yes, and to be honest what the fuck else would you even call that
> ...


Trumps handling of policies caused uneeded covid deaths.

Do you think people that vote for Trump are also responsible for those deaths? They put this person in power that, with lack of action, allowed for more deaths then needed. Do voters also share responsibility for the blame?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Trumps handling of policies caused uneeded covid deaths.
> 
> Do you think people that vote for Trump are also responsible for those deaths? They put this person in power that, with lack of action, allowed for more deaths then needed. Do voters also share responsibility for the blame?


Arguably... sort of.
Statistically speaking, each Trump 2016 voter has roughly 0.0076 deaths on their hands at the moment just from COVID-19.
And honestly, that is an amount that's quite reasonable for them to have the responsibility for.
They, against facts, morals and common sense, voted for a man that would proceed to deliberately politicize and ignore a global pandemic, resulting in about half a million dead and countless more infected with it _in the span of like a bit more than a year or so._
Yeah, I'd say... *checks math* every 131 or so Trumpers are roughly responsible for one death.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Arguably... sort of.
> Statistically speaking, each Trump 2016 voter has roughly 0.0076 deaths on their hands at the moment just from COVID-19.
> And honestly, that is an amount that's quite reasonable for them to have the responsibility for.
> They, against facts, morals and common sense, voted for a man that would proceed to deliberately politicize and ignore a global pandemic, resulting in about half a million dead and countless more infected with it _in the span of like a bit more than a year or so._
> Yeah, I'd say... *checks math* every 131 or so Trumpers are roughly responsible for one death.




You're apparently assuming that under some Democrat Super Leader the USA would've never allowed Covid-19 to enter the country and kill even a single person, and you're also not attributing any responsibility to local Democrat Governors and Mayors who bungled shit the whole way. I mean look at Cuomo - not only did his bad decisions kill people, but he actively hid it, lied about it, and threatened people to keep a lid on it.

Anyway by your logic, then anyone who voted for Obama bears some statistical responsibility for US military deaths in Afghanistan and Iraq, right? He promised to end both conflicts during his campaign, and didn't. Not to mention the local resident victims of those military actions, as well as the victims of drone and airstrikes ordered by Obama in Pakistan, Somalia, Syria, Yemen, and Libya. 

I don't agree with this argument, especially in the circumstance of when a politician doesn't do what they promised prospective voters they would do, or when an unforeseen calamity strikes such as Covid-19.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> You're apparently assuming that under some Democrat Super Leader the USA would've never allowed Covid-19 to enter the country and kill even a single person, and you're also not attributing any responsibility to local Democrat Governors and Mayors who bungled shit the whole way. I mean look at Cuomo - not only did his bad decisions kill people, but he actively hid it, lied about it, and threatened people to keep a lid on it.
> 
> Anyway by your logic, then anyone who voted for Obama bears some statistical responsibility for US military deaths in Afghanistan and Iraq, right? He promised to end both conflicts during his campaign, and didn't. Not to mention the local resident victims of those military actions, as well as the victims of drone and airstrikes ordered by Obama in Pakistan, Somalia, Syria, Yemen, and Libya.
> 
> I don't agree with this argument, especially in the circumstance of when a politician doesn't do what they promised prospective voters they would do, or when an unforeseen calamity strikes such as Covid-19.


Trump knew how dangerous it would be and remained willingly and dangerously negligent until it was far too late. A Democrat wouldn't have handled it perfectly (no such thing), but a Democrat (or to be honest even a vaguely moderate Republican) wouldn't have fucked it up this bad on purpose by *politicizing BASIC SAFETY MEASURES.*
Oh, and the rest of your point (well then WhAt AbOuT tHiS dEm ThAt DiD tHiS tHiNg) is the literal definition of whataboutism.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Trump knew how dangerous it would be and remained willingly and dangerously negligent until it was far too late. A Democrat wouldn't have handled it perfectly (no such thing), but a Democrat (or to be honest even a vaguely moderate Republican) wouldn't have fucked it up this bad on purpose by *politicizing BASIC SAFETY MEASURES.*
> Oh, and the rest of your point (well then WhAt AbOuT tHiS dEm ThAt DiD tHiS tHiNg) is the literal definition of whataboutism.



If you want to make it about the 2020 election, I would concede you have a point. Not one I agree with necessarily, but one reasonable people could agree about. But you're talking about *2016* Trump voters having responsibility for (in your opinion) his being negligent in handling the crisis 4 years later. (I remember Pres. Trump declaring a travel ban on China in February that Democrats called xenophobic and racist and crazy, and Pelosi said people should still come out and party in the streets that it was perfectly safe, and Trump was just overreacting. It wasn't till it was politically advantageous for them that Democrats started claiming the opposite, i.e. he waited too long. But that's my opinion, you have yours and you're entitled to it.)

And 'whataboutism' is a valid point when it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the original accuser. The term 'whataboutism' was invented so the hypocrite could deflect.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Consider his views on the LGBT+ to be my views on his death.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> If you want to make it about the 2020 election, I would concede you have a point. Not one I agree with necessarily, but one reasonable people could agree about. But you're talking about *2016* Trump voters having responsibility for (in your opinion) his being negligent in handling the crisis 4 years later. (I remember Pres. Trump declaring a travel ban on China in February that Democrats called xenophobic and racist and crazy, and Pelosi said people should still come out and party in the streets that it was perfectly safe, and Trump was just overreacting. It wasn't till it was politically advantageous for them that Democrats started claiming the opposite, i.e. he waited too long. But that's my opinion, you have yours and you're entitled to it.)
> 
> And 'whataboutism' is a valid point when it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the original accuser. The term 'whataboutism' was invented so the hypocrite could deflect.


2020 Trump voters were the ones brainfucked enough to vote for a man that had just trashed the country.
2016 Trump voters were the ones slightly-less-brainfucked enough to look at his track record before even getting into politics, his complete lack of political experience, his complete lack of actual skill as a businessman (his one claim to fame, despite nearly every business he touches crumbling into dust like a bankrupt version of Midas) and his campaign being entirely built on xenophobia and bigotry... and vote him *in *in the first place.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 19, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> 2020 Trump voters were the ones brainfucked enough to vote for a man that had just trashed the country.
> 2016 Trump voters were the ones slightly-less-brainfucked enough to look at his track record before even getting into politics, his complete lack of political experience, his complete lack of actual skill as a businessman (his one claim to fame, despite nearly every business he touches crumbling into dust like a bankrupt version of Midas) and his campaign being entirely built on xenophobia and bigotry... and vote him *in *in the first place.



Well, duh. Hillary was worse.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, duh. Hillary was worse.


No, she really wasn't.
She may have been flawed, and she really deserved to get her ass kicked by Sanders in the primaries (heck, statistics after the fact determined _Sanders would've almost definitely WON had she not stood in his way,_ and we wouldn't be in this level of mess), but it takes a LOT to be worse than Trump.
Most of the "but she's worse" nonsense came from seriously over-exaggerating one easily-misunderstood and convoluted scandal that ended up serving very little relevancy to if she would actually be a good fit for President. As it turns out, she'd likely be a mediocre fit, while Trump started as a bad fit and proved himself a fit worse than almost any President prior.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 22, 2021)

as the ultimate disrespect I'd say replace his tombstone with a toilet (and then take a dump on his grave)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> as the ultimate disrespect I'd say replace his tombstone with a toilet (and then take a dump on his grave)


His tombstone is the toilet


----------



## smf (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> You're apparently assuming that under some Democrat Super Leader the USA would've never allowed Covid-19 to enter the country and kill even a single person,



I'm pretty sure biden wouldn't have spent months pretending that covid 19 wasn't a threat so that people would like him.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 22, 2021)

smf said:


> I'm pretty sure biden wouldn't have spent months pretending that covid 19 wasn't a threat so that people would like him.


Biden probably also wouldn't have:
a) KNOWINGLY AND WILLFULLY downplayed his response to COVID-19 from all the way back last February because of a preference of short-term PR over _hundreds of thousands of lives_
b) *politicized basic safety measures*
c) pushed unproven and likely dangerous 'remedies' like hydroxychloroquine and eventually what could be summed up as "drink bleach lmao"
d) lied about the severity of his own case of COVID-19 upon getting infected with it and having to be chucked into Walter Reed for weeks
e) _lied about what they PUT him on at Walter Reed_
f) just been a general negligent dickbag about it


----------



## smf (Feb 22, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> f) just been a general negligent dickbag about it



He is negligent on purpose, for money.

It would be better if he was just inept.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 22, 2021)

How does every thread devolve into talking about Bad Orangeman? So he boomer posted on Twitter sometimes. Big whoop.

As for Rush. My dad used to listen to his show and watch him on TV iirc. Don't know much more than that.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 22, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> How does every thread devolve into talking about Bad Orangeman? So he boomer posted on Twitter sometimes. Big whoop.
> 
> As for Rush. My dad used to listen to his show and watch him on TV iirc. Don't know much more than that.


dude you don't understand
trump willingly downplayed covid's intensity and downplayed the response to it _since last february_
he KNEW how dangerous it was but chose to be an asshole and treat it like a simple flu, along with moronic decisions like politicizing mask-wearing


----------



## smf (Feb 22, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> How does every thread devolve into talking about Bad Orangeman? So he boomer posted on Twitter sometimes. Big whoop.



Nearly half of republicans would stop being republicans if he started his own party, because they are under the misguided belief that he is fighting for them.

That is kinda a big whoop.

But I agree completely off topic


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> If you want to make it about the 2020 election, I would concede you have a point. Not one I agree with necessarily, but one reasonable people could agree about. But you're talking about *2016* Trump voters having responsibility for (in your opinion) his being negligent in handling the crisis 4 years later. (I remember Pres. Trump declaring a travel ban on China in February that Democrats called xenophobic and racist and crazy, and Pelosi said people should still come out and party in the streets that it was perfectly safe, and Trump was just overreacting. It wasn't till it was politically advantageous for them that Democrats started claiming the opposite, i.e. he waited too long. But that's my opinion, you have yours and you're entitled to it.)
> 
> And 'whataboutism' is a valid point when it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the original accuser. The term 'whataboutism' was invented so the hypocrite could deflect.



Id just like to congratulate you on conceding a point. Something the person you're replying too, and anybody on the left in general has never ever done on this site. They never move an inch even when they're blatantly wrong, they twist themselves inside out to defend Biden's racism among other things. Well done on being the bigger person, personally I wouldn't give them anything though as they never budge an inch when they're wrong.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 22, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Id just like to congratulate you on conceding a point. Something the person you're replying too, and anybody on the left in general has never ever done on this site. They never move an inch even when they're blatantly wrong, they twist themselves inside out to defend Biden's racism among other things. Well done on being the bigger person, personally I wouldn't give them anything though as they never budge an inch when they're wrong.


You've somehow managed to defend all the atrocities Trump's committed.
Meanwhile, we've literally just said "he was citing an article that basically amounted to 'there is X difference in Y that correlates to ethnicity', he's not fucking racist".
Yeah...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2021)

They actually wanted to lower flags for this guy.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 23, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> They actually wanted to lower flags for this guy.


it's funny because since he died, my flag has never been higher if you know what i mean


----------



## djpannda (Feb 23, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> it's funny because since he died, my flag has never been higher if you know what i mean


yay... I know what you mean.. the flag clasp broken on the flag pole...


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 23, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> They actually wanted to lower flags for this guy.


Lower it, tear it off the pole, piss all over it, rip the piss-covered flag to shreds and throw it over his grave like confetti.


----------

